# Flashing Timer - I can now turn it off!!!



## Greg Haynes (Jul 11, 2002)

I don't know if this was a recent update since I still have L102, but 5 mins before my show was set to record the flashing timer flashed 3 times before I got message stating, "30 seconds to Fame is set to record in the next 5 mins, is this okay?" I clicked okay and the flashing timer went away!

I am so excited about this since I was getting annoyed everytime that it came on for 5mins.

Has anybody else noticed this?????


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

All you have to do is hit the Cancel button, this has been a feature since day 1.


----------



## Greg Haynes (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks Darrell,

Actually after playing with it more I realized that I hit the enter key to turn off the clock.

I can't believe this has always been an option. I never remembered reading about it.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I wish they had it to where you can prevent the timer from coming up by default.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Amen! I've asked for this "feature" since the first day I got my 501.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

I checked earlier today and L103 still has this problem!


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

This "feature" has been there for 4 years.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I did not think the 501 was 4 years old.


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

the 4000 which had timers and a blinking clock is


----------

